# oil burner smoking



## msher (5 Feb 2010)

hi, i have a gerkros/riello 40 burner,was given nozzle from merchants for burner but when i went to change it found it was slightly different,where the one i took out was 0.60 us gal,the one i was given was 65, and the oter specs was slightly differant,rang merchants they said this was fine, hoovered out boiler and tried to change filter at tank to metal cup wouldnt screw on(thought they were all compatible)fired her up a lot of smoke out of flue and a lot of soot has blown out from the underside of baffle door on to cover of burner ,tightened it more, was wondering anyone  ideas or should i get a new nozzle or ad just air intake slightly


----------



## villa 1 (5 Feb 2010)

The new nozzle should be the same as the old one. It should have the same spec. There is a huge diference in burner nozzles in regard to flow rates and firing angles. looks like you have too much fuel entering the combustion chamber leading to sooting from unburnt fuel.
This is a job for a qualified oil burner service technician. Never take advice from shop assistants as they are most likely not qualified to know the characteristics/workings of oil boiler/burners.


----------



## msher (5 Feb 2010)

so if i go in to heat merchants and get like for like on nozzle taken out you think that will stop smoking


----------



## msher (5 Feb 2010)

put the old one back in working perfect


----------



## DGOBS (5 Feb 2010)

Even in getting the same nozzle type exactly, they still have a manufacturing tolerance of +/- 15% flow rate, so the burner always requires setting (using a flue gas analyser) 

When soot is present so are very large amount of carbon monoxide!


----------



## kmdon (9 Feb 2010)

best to get your oil boiler serviced annualy by a qualified technician!he will replace old nozzle & adjust air settings.oil filter bowls would not be interchangable the whole filter would need to be changed.


----------



## msher (9 Feb 2010)

i have never seen any tech using a gas analyser on mine before  or bothering to change the nozzle for that matter but they adjusted the flame by eye quick clean out ,got their 85 euro and were of


----------



## DGOBS (9 Feb 2010)

Then you were done!


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Feb 2010)

kmdon said:


> best to get your oil boiler serviced annualy by a qualified technician!he will replace old nozzle & adjust air settings.oil filter bowls would not be interchangable the whole filter would need to be changed.


 
Had oil burner serviced today - € 100 , - said it needed jets replace d


----------



## msher (10 Feb 2010)

did he give you a computer read-out


----------



## DGOBS (10 Feb 2010)

Jets (nozzles) should be replaced as a matter of course one EVERY service,
and would normally be included in the service cost by all decent 
servicemen. (along with the printout you ref to)


----------



## allthedoyles (10 Feb 2010)

We did'nt get a print-out - just got an invoice - what does the print out refer to ?


----------



## msher (12 Feb 2010)

just gives you a read out to tell you that he has checked your emissions and that your boiler is working to its maximum effeciency,really they should all carry it now


----------



## DGOBS (12 Feb 2010)

There is no obligation to carry a FGA test unit, but I certainly goes a long way (is a requirement for OFTEC registered technicians)


----------

